# Uina Schlucht??



## rossi.63 (22. März 2010)

Hallo, mal ne Frage in die Alpencrosser:

Wie lange braucht man für die Val d'unia Schlucht von Sur En bis zu Sesvenahütte?

Wir wollten bei einer Etappe von Ischgl (Bodenalpe), Fimbatal, Ramosch bis nach Sur En und wir sind am überlegen, ob wir nicht noch am gleichen Tag die Val d'unia Schlucht noch dranhängen sollten.

Hat das schon mal jemand gefahren???

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## dubbel (22. März 2010)

rossi.63 schrieb:


> Wie lange braucht man für die Val d'unia Schlucht von Sur En bis zu Sesvenahütte?


das hängt schätzungsweise davon ab, wie schnell du unterwegs bist, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. März 2010)

40 Kilometer, 2.200 Höhenmeter - wenn du die schaffst, sollte es kein Problem sein. Mindestens eine Stunde schieben ab Heidelberger Hütte auf den Fimberpass und dann eine schwere, recht lange Abfahrt vom Fimberpass, die bei nicht so guter Technik etwas länger dauern wird.

Durch das Val D'Uina wirst du auch noch mal 'ne Stunde schieben und durchfotografieren ... und der Weg bis zur Sesvenna kann sich ziehen ... trotzdem wäre es auch mein Ziel, wenn ich von der Bodenalpe käme. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Muffin (22. März 2010)

Das würde ich auch von den folgenden Etappen abhängen lassen. Klar ist Fimberpass und Val d'Uina an einem Tag möglich. Hängt aber wesentlich davon ab wie lange ihr für die Abfahrt vom Fimberpass braucht. Wenn ihr da zu viel Zeit liegen lasst kann das schnell zur Hetzerei werden, die unterumständen unnötig sein kann wenn ihr auf den folgenden Etappen noch Luft habt. 

Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher aber so 3 Stunden müsst ihr denke ich schon rechnen für das Val d'Uina. (Ab Sur En) (Wenn falsch bitte verbessern, kann mir immer schlecht merken wie lange ein Pass gebraucht hat )


----------



## powderJO (22. März 2010)

meine einschätzung: machbar wenn man

- konditionell fit und technisch sicher ist um schnell bergauf und bergab zu kommen.

- bereit ist durch zwei absolute landschafts- und trail highlights durchzuhetzen.


ich selbst würde es nicht machen - lieber die abfahrt über den fimbapass in vollen zügen genießen, an der alp griosch einkehren auf einen der leckeren selbstgemachten kuchen und am nächsten tag durch die uina-schlucht weiter. vorausssetzung natürlich, das es in die weitere etappenplanung passt.



edit: ein wenig hängt es auch von der zeit ab, in der ihr fahren wollt. ich selbst habe es ende september gemacht und da wars schon recht früh wieder dunkel. im juli hat man natürlich mehr zeit und muss sich nicht mher so beeilen. dann sollte beides  auch mit genuß an einem tag eiogentlich gehen.


----------



## rossi.63 (22. März 2010)

eigentlich hatte ich ja geplant :
1. Etappe von St. Anton bis Ischgl (Bodenalpe)
2. Bodenalpe bis nach Sur-En
3. Sur-En  bis nach Meran (Lana)
4.  Lana bis Dimaro
5. Dimaro bis Condino
6. Condino über den Tremalzo nach Riva


Aber ein wenig Angst habe ich vor der Etappe 3, da diese ca. 110 km sind und wir es vielleicht zeitmäßig nicht schaffen könnten bis Sonnenuntergang im Quartier zu sein.
Deshalb dachte ich mir am 2. Tag noch die Uina Schlucht mitzunehmen und dann am nächsten Tag genüßlich von der Sesvenahütte durch den Vinschgau nach Meran zu cruisen......


----------



## racing_basti (22. März 2010)

Mit Gruppen hab ich zwischen Sur En und Sesvennahütte meist zwischen 2,5 und 3h reine Fahr- und Schiebezeit gehabt.


----------



## hry (22. März 2010)

Sur En - Naturns (dann noch ca. 20 km bis Meran, weitgehend bergab!) geht locker an einem Tag (geht ja ab Sesvenna praktisch nur noch bergab). Haben wir 2006 mit einer AV-Gruppe gemacht und waren noch deutlich vor Sonnenuntergang am Ziel (weiß nicht mehr wann genau, aber ca. 17.30 Uhr bei Abfahrt ca. 8.30 Uhr).


----------



## carver400 (22. März 2010)

Schon zur Sesvenna gehts dann leicht ab, und ab da nur noch runter ins Vinschgau und da den Radweg runter. Aber auch nach Prad kanns noch ganz schön aus Meran hoch pusten, so dass man manchmal ganz schön arbeiten muss.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. März 2010)

Servus!
Also wir haben relativ lange durch die Uina Schlucht gebraucht, weil ich nicht schwindelfrei bin. Wir sind an diesem Tag an der Heidelberger gestartet. Ob Heidelberger oder Bodenalpe ist zeitlich gesehen gar nicht so der Unterschied. Bodenalpe ist eh besser, weil komfortabler und bis man zur Schiebestrecke an der Heidelberger kommt ist man schön warm. Geht sich locker aus. Wir sind bis zum Hotel Edelweiß in Schlinig. -> 40 km bei ca. 1800 hm. Deshalb wird Bodenalpe ca. 50 km bei 2000 hm sein. Ich habe das leider auch nicht mehr ganz so genau in Erinnerung.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (23. März 2010)

hi,

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/2007/transalp_2007_frame.html

wir sind sicher nicht die schnellsten,da wir immer viele, viele fotos machen und auch genug pausen zum trinken und futtern machen.

wir sind ab bodenalpe bis prad am stilfserjoch gefahren:

67,96 km - 9,9 km/h AVS - 6:50 h (08.10 - 20.15) - 64,9 km/h MAX - +2150/-3040 hm

und wir haben uns definitiv nicht gehetzt bei den highlights.

fit sein sollte man natürlich, klar, aber unfit auf transalp gehen ist eh nie eine gute idee ...

ab sur en bis meran an einem tag geht sicherlich, andererseits hat man dann ja am vortag nur bodenalpe - sur en (das ist eher ne halbtagestour, auch mit pausen sollte man da in summe kaum mehr als 5 h brauchen bis sur en).

wenn alle fit sind, würde ich auch noch weiter bis zur sesvennahütte oder sogar noch abfahren nach schlinig etc.

lana - dimaro ist ja auch ein ordentlicher uphill, sind in summe auch knapp über 2000 hm ...

sonst nutzt doch die zubringer-etappe durch den vinschgau bis lana (oder ggf. noch weiter bis zoggler stausee oder st. pankraz, wallburg etc.) und fahrt ein paar trails "links und rechts des weges". da gibt's genug zur auswahl, auch ohne viele hm zu machen (z.b. gen obermontani). fände ich bedeutend spannender statt nur strecke zu machen.

und sur en finde ich auch nur halb so schön wie die lage der sesvennahüte (ob man die hütte gut oder schlecht findet wird wohl geschmackssache bleiben ...) oder eben eine nette pension im umkreis von schlinig, glruns, mals etc.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (23. März 2010)

Wir sind von Galtür zur Sesvenna-Hütte (60km/2500hm) in 6:40 Fahrzeit. Haben sehr viele Fotos gemacht (logisch) und waren insgesamt 11h unterwegs. Gab auch ein paar kleinere Defekte (solltest Du also einplanen). Würde ich in einem "Rutsch" nur bei gutem Wetter empfehlen. Außerdem auf der Sesvenna reservieren, wir haben damals die letzten drei Betten bekommen.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (23. März 2010)

genau, reservieren ist bei der sesveannhütte immer sinnvoll und vielfach auch erforderlich, die ist meistens gut besucht!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. März 2010)

rossi.63 schrieb:


> eigentlich hatte ich ja geplant :
> 1. Etappe von St. Anton bis Ischgl (Bodenalpe)
> 2. Bodenalpe bis nach Sur-En
> 3. Sur-En  bis nach Meran (Lana)
> ...



Eine Idee wäre, am 3. Tag von Sur En bis Prad oder Glurns, dann einen weiteren Tag einbauen und die parallel zum wohl von euch geplanten Vinschgau-Radweg verlaufenden Vinschger Zugtrails zu fahren. Mit Ziel Naturns oder Meran/Lana. 
Ansonsten halte ich 110 km und sicher > 1.500 hm von Sur En bis Meran für ein heftiges Stückchen! Selbst mit einem 20er-Schnitt (den man wohlgemerkt bei mehr als 1.500 hm! erstmal treten muss) sitzt ihr ca. 6 Stunden im Sattel. Ohne Einkehr, Fotografieren, Pannen etc.! Und dann sind zwei Drittel der Strecke auch noch langweilige Asphaltbolzerei. Hätte ich keinen Bock drauf!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## flyingscot (23. März 2010)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> genau, reservieren ist bei der sesveannhütte immer sinnvoll und vielfach auch erforderlich, die ist meistens gut besucht!



Oder ins schon erwähnte Hotel in Schlinig fahren, war das beste Hotel des ganzen TransAlps...


----------



## dubbel (23. März 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ...die parallel zum wohl von euch geplanten Vinschgau-Radweg verlaufenden *Vinschger Zugtrails *zu fahren.


qu'est-ce que c'est? - please elaborate.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> qu'est-ce que c'est? - please elaborate.



Google ist dein Freund ... soll heißen, dass du da mehr und bessere Infos bekommst als ich hier reinschreiben kann ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (23. März 2010)

thof schrieb:


> Außerdem auf der Sesvenna reservieren, wir haben damals die letzten drei Betten bekommen.


Was wiederum kein Problem ist, da etwas weiter unten im Dorf Schlinig auch wieder Hotelbetten gibt.
Sind dort mal im Rest. Edelweiss untergekommen. Kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## tiegerbaehr (23. März 2010)

Die Variante,von der Bodenalpe bis nach Schlinig zum Hotel Edelweiß halte ich auch für die beste. Edelweiß deshalb, weil von Sesvenna - Schlinig maximal 30 min (Weg gut fahrbar, am Ende Asphalt) und komfortabler zum Übernachten.
Weiterer Vorteil: Uina gegen Nachmittag-weniger Wanderer im Gegenverkehr und alle Rotsocken, die hoch wollen, sind im gleichen Tempo wie ihr unterwegs.
Am nächsten tag würd ich auf jeden Fall noch die Trails im Vinschgau (Seite Prad-"Zugtrail") mitnehmen auf dem Weg nach Meran - das ist auf jeden Fall lohnenswert!!
Dann eventuell wie Elmar sagt, noch ein Stück weiter als Meran Ri Pankratz - wir sind das damals auf Straße hochgefahren.


----------



## Uphillerer (23. März 2010)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Am nächsten tag würd ich auf jeden Fall noch die Trails im Vinschgau (Seite Prad-"Zugtrail") mitnehmen auf dem Weg nach Meran - das ist auf jeden Fall lohnenswert!!
> .


 
Auf jeden Fall lohneswert. Aber die ziehen sich ohne Ende, so dass die Zeit knapp werden kann.


----------



## powderJO (23. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> qu'est-ce que c'est? - please elaborate.



läuft parallel zur via claudia. geht immer wieder böse rauf, ist aber viel schöner als die öde via claudia wo dich auf dem radweg eh die ganzen tourenradler ständig aufhalten. ist halt aber auch deutlich anstrengender - um die 1100 höhemeter extra wenn ichs recht in erinnerung habe...


----------



## Klein123 (23. März 2010)

also wir sind von der Heilbronner Hütte gestartet.bis zur sesvennahütte waren es ca. 2.600 hm. war schon ein eher langer tag. sind ca. um 19 uhr angekommen.  (kurzes mittagessen auf der heidelberger hütte). haben in der schlucht viel fotografiert und geschaut, aber nicht getrödelt! es zieht sich schon ein bischen. vor allem nach der schlucht bis zur hütte. aber es ist zu schaffen.


----------



## tomtomba (23. März 2010)

Jawoll, wir haben es genau so wie "klein123" gemacht, allerdings haben wir in Ischgl ausgiebiges 2 Frühstück gemacht, und auf der Heidelberger Hütte gemütlich Mittag gemacht, zum Schluß war es dann etwas knapp, weil wir uns im Val d´Uina noch aufgehalten haben, um einer Gruppe Biker bei einem Defekt zu helfen. 
Es war dann tatsächlich knapp 20:00 Uhr bis wir oben waren. 
Wir hatten aber reserviert. In der einschlägigen Literatur heißt es, man soll auf keinen Fall später als 16:00 in Sur en starten, sonst bekommt man Probleme. 
Für uns war das die härteste Etappe. 
lg 
Tom


----------



## blacy (23. März 2010)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Jawoll, wir haben es genau so wie "klein123" gemacht, allerdings haben wir in Ischgl ausgiebiges 2 Frühstück gemacht, und auf der Heidelberger Hütte gemütlich Mittag gemacht, zum Schluß war es dann etwas knapp, weil wir uns im Val d´Uina noch aufgehalten haben, um einer Gruppe Biker bei einem Defekt zu helfen.
> Es war dann tatsächlich knapp 20:00 Uhr bis wir oben waren.
> Wir hatten aber reserviert. In der einschlägigen Literatur heißt es, man soll auf keinen Fall später als 16:00 in Sur en starten, sonst bekommt man Probleme.
> Für uns war das die härteste Etappe.
> ...



dito. Bei uns wars halb neun und dunkel sind aber auch erst um 9 los. Anstrengend aber machbar auf alle Fälle...


----------



## powderJO (23. März 2010)

Klein123 schrieb:


> also wir sind von der Heilbronner Hütte gestartet.bis zur sesvennahütte waren es ca. 2.600 hm. war schon ein eher langer tag. sind ca. um 19 uhr angekommen.  (kurzes mittagessen auf der heidelberger hütte). haben in der schlucht viel fotografiert und geschaut, aber nicht getrödelt! es zieht sich schon ein bischen. vor allem nach der schlucht bis zur hütte. aber es ist zu schaffen.



in der variante könnte man wenn man das will (ich würde es nicht wollen) auch die seilbahn nehmen ab ischgl. spart körner und zeit.


----------



## carver400 (23. März 2010)

Zugtrail is schon top, ansonsten kannste auch ma beim Siggi anfragen, der kann bei Transalp immer helfen.......

www.bikeshuttle.it


----------



## 3radfahrer (24. März 2010)

tomtomba schrieb:


> In der einschlägigen Literatur heißt es, man soll auf keinen Fall später als 16:00 in Sur en starten, sonst bekommt man Probleme.



So würde ich es auch formulieren. 

Und dann noch zum Wetter: Wir waren letztes Jahr Ende Juni unterwegs. Fimberpass war recht zu mit Schnee. Die Guides die wir später getroffen haben haben uns echt nen Vogel gezeigt als wir erzählt haben, dass wir da rüber gekommen sind. 

Mein Fazit: Man sollte die Val D`uina Schlucht lieber geniessen, als dadurch zu hetzen, es lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (25. März 2010)

Hey... sind von Scoul aus ganz, ganz gemütlich gefahren nach Reschen.... Wenn man normal fährt kommt man in der Zeit noch viel weiter...

Haben mehr Pause gemacht und gegessen (2.Frühstück, Mittag, Kaffee) als geradelt.


----------



## Harry_I (25. März 2010)

Wir sind letztes Jahr mit Bike-Alpin genau die Strecke gefahren:

4. Tag: Ischgl - Sur En 
Gleich in der Ortsmitte von 
Ischgl beginnt die sportliche Auffahrt zur Heidelber- 
ger HÃ¼tte (2264m), mittlerweile ein KultstÃ¼tzpunkt 
fÃ¼r hungrige Biker. Schmugglerpfade fÃ¼hren uns 
nach der Mittagspause zum 2608 Meter hohen 
Fimberpass â dem hÃ¶chsten Punkt dieser Tour. Auf 
tollen, teils anspruchsvollen Trails geht es hinunter 
bis nach Sur En (1112m) im Engadin. [37 km, 1410 
hm, S>280 hm, S<70 hm, F/-]   km = Kilometer
hm = HÃ¶henmeter
S> = Schiebestrecke bergauf in hm
S< = Schiebestrecke bergab in hm

5. Tag: Sur En - Laas 
Heute wirdâs spannend, 
das Val dâUina, eine der schÃ¶nsten Schluchten 
der Schweiz, steht auf dem Programm. Wir folgen 
einem schmalen, in Fels gehauenen Steig zum 
Schlinigpass und erreichen im weiteren Verlauf die 
Sesvenna-HÃ¼tte mit besten Ausblicken auf den 
3900 Meter hohen Ortler. Wir fahren hinunter ins 
Vinschgau und erreichen Laas, unser Etappenziel. 
[45 km, 1370 hm, S250 hm, F/A] 

Es kommt auch ein wenig auf den Monat an. Bei uns lag Anfang Juli 2009 noch stellenweise Schnee am Fimberpass.

Der o.g. 4. Tag von Ischgl nach Sur En war von der Fahrzeit eher kurz (3,5 h reine Fahrtzeit). Die Abfahrt vom Pass war trotz feuchtem Wetter (immer wieder Nieselregen) eines der Highlights. Von unserer 14 Mann starken Gruppe fuhren 6 Leute fast den gesamten Trail. Da kannst Du dann schon mal schnell ne halbe Stunde auf den Rest der Truppe warten (ein paar von uns waren schon Ã¼ber 60 Jahre alt).
Es wÃ¤re also gut zu wissen wie viele ihr seid und ob die Gruppe auch (technisch) homogen ist.

Von Sur En durchs Val dâUina und dann weiter zur HÃ¼tte mÃ¼sst ihr mindestens 2 Std. schieben! Hier sind viele Wanderer unterwegs, einige kommen auch entgegen. 
Und wenn Du zum ersten Mal dort bist, mÃ¼ssen viele Fotos gemacht werden usw.

Wenn wirklich schlechtes Wetter ist dauert die ganze Sache (gefÃ¼hlt) noch viel viel lÃ¤nger!


----------



## jan84 (25. März 2010)

Wir sind in einem Jahr auchmal von der Heilbronner gestartet (7 Uhr). Frühstück in Ischgl, Mittag in Sur En und Abend auf der Sesvenna (ca 18:30 angekommen). Geht bei entsprechender Fitness relativ problemlos, das Wetter sollte halt stabil sein. Wir hatten das Jahr danach (Start von Ischgl) mal das Vergnügen ein Gewitter kurz nach der Uina Schlucht knapp hinter uns zu haben, das war alles andere als spaßig auf dem Trail zur Sesvenna. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (25. März 2010)

von Ischgl aus sind es zwar nur 45 km bis zur Sesvennahütte... aber 2500 hm...

Das was viel zeit kostet sind die ca 3 Stunden schieben (0,75-1 Std Fimberpass und 1,5-2Std. Uinaschlucht) 

wir konnten einen Teil der Hochebene auch nicht fahren, war im Mai noch alles sumpfig


----------



## fissenid (1. April 2010)

rossi.63 schrieb:


> eigentlich hatte ich ja geplant :
> 1. Etappe von St. Anton bis Ischgl (Bodenalpe)
> 2. Bodenalpe bis nach Sur-En
> 3. Sur-En  bis nach Meran (Lana)
> ...



Hallo!

also wir sind in 2009 von Ischgl bis Sur En gefahren, das sind ziemlich genau 1500hm..... und dann am nächsten Tag von Sur En nach Sta. Maria. Wir wollten die Uina Schlucght als Highlight nicht nur durchqueren, siondern auch etwas genießen! Ich denke bis zur Sesvennahütte braucht man 2,5 -3 Stunden. Laut meiner Uhr waren es genau 2h reine Fahrzeit (schieben). Aber von Ischgl bis zur Sesvenna sind es gute 2500hm eher noch ein paar mehr!!!

Geniße die Schlucht, es ist Urlaub, keine Arbeit!!!!!!!


----------



## allert (5. April 2010)

rossi.63 schrieb:


> Hallo, mal ne Frage in die Alpencrosser:
> 
> Wie lange braucht man für die Val d'unia Schlucht von Sur En bis zu Sesvenahütte?
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

wir sind 2007 von der Bodenalp bis nach Prad in einem Tag über Fimber und Val d'Uina. Wir sind morgens um 8:15 los und waren gegen 18:15 in Prad. Die Gruppe war jetzt auch nicht übermässig stark, weder hinsichtlich Kondition noch Fahrtechnik. Trotzdem war das recht entspannt, ausser dem Wetter. Morgens hat es wie aus Kübeln geregnet und nachmittags kam auch nochmal kurz ein Gewitter als wir im Val d'Uina unterwegs waren. Das heisst, dass wir uns auch noch x-mal umgezogen haben. Geniessen konnten wir die Etappe auch noch und Pausen haben wir auch genügend gemacht! Viel Spaß bei der Tour!

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## kurt1 (6. April 2010)

rossi.63 schrieb:


> Hallo, mal ne Frage in die Alpencrosser:
> 
> Wie lange braucht man für die Val d'unia Schlucht von Sur En bis zu Sesvenahütte?
> 
> ...



Hi 

wir sind mal von Paternen über Sivrettapass, Fimba und Uina Schlucht an einem Tag. Der Tag war zwar lang, aber machbar ist es schon.
Also ein bischen Mut und Adaventure, und Du schafst das schon. (wenn das Wetter mit macht.)

Viel Spaß 

Kurt


----------



## lordbauer (2. Juli 2010)

Juhu,

bin die Schlucht am Dienstag gefahren. War ein hartes Stück Arbeit!

Oben auf der Höhe bin ich über den Lenker gesegelt und mein Bremsgriff von der Hinterbremse hat sich verabschiedet. Die ganze Abfahrt war dann "nur" mit Forderbremse...

Aber ich habe es geschafft. Landschaftlich super toll. Fahrspaß eher weniger...

Gruß


----------



## carver400 (2. Juli 2010)

Fahr die Schlucht am 16.7., bin riesig gespannt drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

